

Tokyo Electric Power Company stock chart - DavidSJ
http://www.google.com//finance?chdnp=0&chdd=0&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=Linear&chdeh=1&chfdeh=0&chdet=1300259529786&chddm=966&chls=IntervalBasedLine&q=TYO:9501&&fct=big

======
DavidSJ
On three consecutive days, the stock opened 25% lower, then trading was
immediately halted.

